# Surprise on the Web below Echo 3/6/13



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

[attachment=0:3t4dk4vx]3-16-13.jpg[/attachment:3t4dk4vx]Why am I surprised:
1) I Expected frozen water-it was open!!!! Should have gone sooner!
2) Expected a big kill off because of low flows and extremely cold/ frozen conditions. Not so thankfully. Just as good as always and fish seemed healthy! 15-17" with 1 at 3 lbs.  
3) Water flow at a low of .61 scfs and was at .21 scfs during cold part for several months, That's record lows!
4) Caught half on prince and half on Fox Gold sinner in just 3 hrs. Total 8, kept 2 for eating.
5) Caught a 5-6 lb. sucker and let Sparky have it as a reward. He carried all day. He fetched, chased released fish (didn't let him get any) and was a happy dog with his sucker.  
6) Sorry, forgot my camera so i didn't take a pic. of Sparky with his sucker.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

sweet. good for the sparkinator...


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Any white fish? The smoker needs the work.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

No white fish!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool beans Leaky

Hip hip hooray for Sparky!


----------

